# Gespließte Fliegenrute DAM "Regent I"



## Eifelfischer507 (15. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ist vielleicht ein Kenner alten DAM-Gerätes unter Euch?

Habe kürzlich eine gespließte Fliegenrute von DAM erworben.
Model REGENT I / 2,85m / DAM Katalog 1956, S. 6-7
Kommende Saison werde ich mit dem alten Schätzchen auch mal fischen.
So weit so gut.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

- Hat jemand eine Ahnung was die dritte Beschriftung zu bedeuten hat?
  (Die Model- bzw. Serien Nr. ist es definitiv nicht. Und für eine laufende Stückzahl ist mir die Zahl ein wenig zu hoch.)

- Gibt es Umschlüsselungstabellen o.ä. von alten Schnurstärken (zylindr. G,H / verjüngt HEH-HDH) zu AFTMA ?

Würde mich freuen von Euch zu höhren.

Petri Heil
Bernd


----------



## Dübel (15. März 2021)

Eine schöne Rute hast du da! Zeigst du uns noch mehr Bilder bitte? Die scheint ja in einem top Zustand zu sein.
Zu der Nummer auf der Rute kann ich nichts sagen.
Die Buchstaben beziehen sich auf die Durchmesser von Seidenschnüren. Rückwärts dem Alphabet folgend von I bis A und dann weiter AA bis AAAAAA werden die Seidenschnüre von der dünnsten (I) bis zur dicksten (AAAAAA) gekennzeichnet.
Eine HDH hat vorne den Durchmesser H, in der Mitte den Durchmesser D uns am Ende den Durchmesser H. Die moderne Bezeichnung wäre also Double Taper (DT). Eine HDH ist schwerer als eine HFH. HDH entspricht ungefähr einer AFTMA 7, HFH dementsprechend AFTM 6.

Bist du Fliegenfischer? Dann brauch ich dir sicher nicht sagen, dass es am sinnvollsten ist, einfach verschiedene Schnüre zu testen. Es ist ja von vielen Faktoren abhängig, welches Schnurgewicht am besten passt. Kurze Würfe, lange Würfe, viel Wind, viel Gebüsch, ...

Viele Grüße aus Bamberg
von Martin,
der sich schon sehr auf Fliegenfischen freut. Mit gespließter Rute, Seidenschnur und selbst gebundener Fliege natürlich!


----------



## Jason (15. März 2021)

Die Rute sieht interessant aus. Hier ist wohl Walter, eiszeit gefragt. Würde mich auch interessieren was die Nr. 6883 bedeutet. Stückzahl wohl kaum.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. März 2021)

Hammer-Rütchen im super Zustand! Handelt es sich bei der Nummer vielleicht um die Artikelnummer? 
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## eiszeit (16. März 2021)

Ich *vermute *die Zahl ist ne fortlaufende Nummerierung (gab es bei den älteren Modellen). Der richtige Fachmann für gespließte DAM ist da Reinhard, alias
Schuppenputzer​Um aber eine detaillierte Bestimmung durchzuführen braucht man noch ein paar Bilder da dieses Modell von Anfang der
50er bis Mitte der 60er von DAM angeboten wurde.
Insbesondere wäre bildlich noch wichtig der Spitzenring, der Rollenhalter mit den Abschlüssen zum Blank bzw. die Endkappe
und das Eblem vollständig.


----------



## Dübel (16. März 2021)

Warum sollte 6883 auch nicht die laufende Nummer der Rute sein? 
DAM hat doch seine Ruten industriell produziert. Ein "populäres Modell für den "all-round"-Fischer" wurde sicher nicht nur ein paar Dutzend mal hergestellt.


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (16. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Erst mal Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Hab Sie lm Garten mal mit einer 6er Keule probiert, ging so. Besorge mir jetzt mal eine 7er. Wird bestimmt besser gehen.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos. 
Was mich stutzig macht, 
ist die Zahl oder das Zeichen vor der 6.
Unsauber geschrieben 04? Oder ein Symbol, Buchstabe?
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## eiszeit (18. März 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Warum sollte 6883 auch nicht die laufende Nummer der Rute sein?
> DAM hat doch seine Ruten industriell produziert. Ein "populäres Modell für den "all-round"-Fischer" wurde sicher nicht nur ein paar Dutzend mal hergestellt.


Weil man -wie ich oben schon schrieb "vermute"-  noch nicht sicher ist mit der Nummer. Ich hab mal drei DAM Ruten
mit der Nummer aus meiner Sammlung (müsste noch einige mehr haben)  herausgesucht. Sind aufgrund gewisser Zeichen
frühe Ausfertigungen und haben alle 5 Zahlen.
Leg mal ein Bild bei:


----------



## Schuppenputzer (18. März 2021)

Aus meinem Fundus habe ich noch 2 „Saale“ mit 5stelliger Herstellernummer anzubieten:
#61784 sowie #38668

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (18. März 2021)

Meint ihr denn das es sich dabei um laufende Stückzahlnummern handelt?


----------



## eiszeit (19. März 2021)

Das wissen wir nicht zu 100%. Defakto wie schon vorher geschrieben haben wir noch keine Doppelbelegung der 5 stelligen Zahlen gesehen.
Also fortlaufend könnte sein, evtl. aber nicht auf ein Modell bezogen. Es  könnte auch der Standort Gunzenhausen / Berlin eine Rolle spielen.

Wenn ich mal dazukomme werde ich mal meine Modelle mit der Zahlenfolge raussuchen und versuchen einen Zusammenhang zu finden.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2021)

Eifelfischer507 schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn das es sich dabei um laufende Stückzahlnummern handelt?


Hallo,

kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Damals waren ja Fliegenfischer äußerst rar in Deutschland. Ich selbst fische seit 1962 mit der Fliege (das Werfen lernte ich ein Jahr vorher beim Taining fürs Casting, damals noch Turnierwerfen genannt). Bei den Erwachsenen in unseren Verein gabs da gerade mal zwei Fliegenfischer, bei 450 bis 500 Mitgliedern damals.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (19. März 2021)

Hab mal meine DAM gespließten nochmal nachgesehen.
Hab jetzt noch eine gefunden.




Sind allesamt frühe Modelle.

12896, DAM Tip-Top II, Art. No. 156
17210, DAM Quick, Art. No. 110
22680, DAM Baby, Art. No. 105
27835, DAM Practice, Art. No. 127
Bei den anderen war die fünfstellige nicht drauf.


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (20. März 2021)

Schöne Sammlung hast du da.
Benutzt du die auch gelegentlich oder sind das reine Sammlerstücke?

Ich bin kein Sammler. Hab nur einen Narren an der gespliessten, alten Rute gefressen.
Und um das Teil komplett zu machen hab ich noch eine alte DAM Trutta 5200 1/2 drauf geschraubt. Nächte Woche gehts ans Wasser damit.


----------



## eiszeit (20. März 2021)

Eifelfischer507 schrieb:


> Schöne Sammlung hast du da.
> Benutzt du die auch gelegentlich oder sind das reine Sammlerstücke?
> 
> Ich bin kein Sammler. Hab nur einen Narren an der gespliessten, alten Rute gefressen.
> Und um das Teil komplett zu machen hab ich noch eine alte DAM Trutta 5200 1/2 drauf geschraubt. Nächte Woche gehts ans Wasser damit.


Ne, die benutze ich nicht mehr. Da greif ich schon lieber auf Hohlglas (z.B. DAM Airway, o. ä.) zurück.
Die sind den gespließten Ruten (evtl. Ausnahme / gespließte Fliegenruten) weit überlegen.


----------



## Eifelfischer507 (24. März 2021)

So... alte Rute hin oder her.....
Heute hat die alte Dame, wohl nach langer Zeit, nochmal Wasser und Fisch gesehen.


----------

